# Sometimes our goats are more than just for pleasure



## goatcreekfarm (Feb 27, 2016)

*Meat Market*
Sometimes our goats are more then just for pleasure

not MINE, the title on the page!!!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Fixed the title. You should be able to edit the post so you can say what you want.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

ksalvagno said:


> Fixed the title. You should be able to edit the post so you can say what you want.


I think the poster was asking for the grammatical error to be fixed in the Forum description, not in this thread.


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

SalteyLove said:


> I think the poster was asking for the grammatical error to be fixed in the Forum description, not in this thread.


Yeah, probably thats what they are asking. It never really bothered me. lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Can't help there. Being on the app, I don't even see it.


----------



## goatcreekfarm (Feb 27, 2016)

SalteyLove said:


> I think the poster was asking for the grammatical error to be fixed in the Forum description, not in this thread.


thank you!!

yup the title. thanks!!


----------



## goatcreekfarm (Feb 27, 2016)

ksalvagno said:


> Fixed the title. You should be able to edit the post so you can say what you want.


no no no - hahaha

not fix MY post - fix the one that is up on the page!!!

*Meat Market*
Sometimes our goats are more then just for pleasure


----------



## Barnes19 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yes amend the title, please!

Actually it bugged me, but I hadn't really considered with any more than 2% of my attention how or who should do something about it, much less motivated me to bring up a minor niggle. I think it needs a moderator to change it.

It's not a big deal, but still it'd look better, we may be rural and our friends are caprines, but we're not uneducated LOL.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

May I ask what this thread has to do with anything?

I see no question, no one responding, other than us, trying to change grammar on what you wrote???


----------



## whitejerabias (May 6, 2019)

Weird, a few posts on this thread are missing. Do folks/mods/admins delete posts or is it a glitch in the matrix?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Parts deleted were only the conversation to correct a word, nothing more, and was not needed. Yes, mods, administrators, can delete or correct things.

This thread is quite confusing.
It goes nowhere. I feel it should be deleted in whole, but it is just me.


----------

